# Desire Powermax Headlight Install/Upgrade and #106-4510



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Would like to put a headlight assembly on my old Powermax 826. However, I think installing a OEM Toro headlight (#106-4510) is sort-of going back in time.

I would like to upgrade to a rectangular Halogen headlight. I've been told changing lamps is not the answer. Need a headlight assembly designed for a bulb. Wonder if anybody can suggest a high intensity snowblower headlight assembly assembly designed for the Toro 107-1020-03 bracket and adaptable to the Toro wiring harness connector. 

I'm assuming the snowblower is able to address the new lamp. I surprised Toro has offered a LED replacement, or maybe they have in newer models?? 
Comments welcome. Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

LED is the way to go.

Do a search under Title for LED.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the toro bulb is Halogen on mine a 38801 928


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Ive learned its a bit more complicated, there some threads on the subject and you have to install additional equipment (capacitors and rectifier) to stop pulses of LED light or burn out the bulb - just time consuming , not expensive and I don't usually snowplow at night . Thanks


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

on mine all i have is switch that feeds my lamp and grips ,


----------

